# Wish Me Luck



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

My dad was out today in the super-duty and the thing just up and stopped running with in a few minutes from home. He was able to get it to the side of the road and call me. He said it doesn't sound right when he is cranking on it. I asked him if the tach is moving while cranking and he said it jumps just a little when he lets off the key but doesn't do anything while cranking. I listened to it over the phone and it almost sounds like when a gasser is out of time. After reading here and some other Ford diesel sites, I am going to replace the CMP tonight, hopefully that takes care of it. It will be the first one I have ever changed in a 7.3. If thats not it, I guess its off to the stealership :-( Wish me luck, thanks Dave

2003 F250 Crew 7.3L short box


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Crank sensors are pretty common and easy to do. Hopefully it gets you going. Also check the #8 fuse, should be 30 amp. Fuel heaters are common to short and will cause a die and no start when it blows the fuse. If it happens to be blown (sounds more like a cranks sensor tho...) unhook the fuel heater at the back fo the filter, replace the fuse and you can get it home. Let us know if neither is the problem, 7.3's are pretty easy to work on. Good luck!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I got to my folks house last night and told my dad, watch, we will go out there and it will start right up. He said no, its not started since its been towed back home. I go out there and sure enough, starts right up. It definitely was not hitting all 8 and sounded terrible. I shut it off, installed the new sensor (is it a cam or crank sensor on the front of the engine, I thought it was a cam sensor) and started it up again. It was still not hitting all 8 and still sounded bad when I noticed that the low fuel light was on. I asked my dad when the last time he put fuel in it and he said it had been a while. I drove it to the gas station and put $80 fuel in it and by the time I got there it was running like normal again. I took it home, worked on another vehicle for a while and then took the truck for a 15 mile drive. It never acted up again. Its about 300 miles away from an oil change, so I think I will do that this weekend and also change the fuel filter again (even though I did it last oil change 5k ago). The last time I changed the fuel filter, there was a ton of crud in the bottom of the filter bowl. I cleaned that out and replaced the filter, and its been good all summer, so I think I will just play it safe and do it again. Will injectors come in and out like on the 6.0s when they start to fail? I will update you guys if I find anything else with the truck.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Plowtoy;1514479 said:


> Well, I got to my folks house last night and told my dad, watch, we will go out there and it will start right up. He said no, its not started since its been towed back home. I go out there and sure enough, starts right up. It definitely was not hitting all 8 and sounded terrible. I shut it off, installed the new sensor (is it a cam or crank sensor on the front of the engine, I thought it was a cam sensor) and started it up again. It was still not hitting all 8 and still sounded bad when I noticed that the low fuel light was on. I asked my dad when the last time he put fuel in it and he said it had been a while. I drove it to the gas station and put $80 fuel in it and by the time I got there it was running like normal again. I took it home, worked on another vehicle for a while and then took the truck for a 15 mile drive. It never acted up again. Its about 300 miles away from an oil change, so I think I will do that this weekend and also change the fuel filter again (even though I did it last oil change 5k ago). The last time I changed the fuel filter, there was a ton of crud in the bottom of the filter bowl. I cleaned that out and replaced the filter, and its been good all summer, so I think I will just play it safe and do it again. Will injectors come in and out like on the 6.0s when they start to fail? I will update you guys if I find anything else with the truck.


That crud in the bottom of th filter housing flakey aluminum looking ? If the truck still has issues pm me.Got some good info for you. I dont ck the ford section often.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

brad96z28;1515077 said:


> That crud in the bottom of th filter housing flakey aluminum looking ? If the truck still has issues pm me.Got some good info for you. I dont ck the ford section often.


Honestly, it looked like mud and was gritty :-( The water in fuel light was on for a while early this spring before I discovered the crap in the filter bowl. After I cleaned it out in late May, the water in fuel light never came back on and it had been running good until the other day. I did talk to my dad last night and he had no problems with it yesterday, but it still makes me a little uneasy that i don't know exactly what happened on Monday. Thanks for any info you may have on this issue, Dave


----------

